

Top Software Companies on the Inc. 5000 - wallflower
http://www.inc.com/inc5000/list/industry/software

======
antidaily
Wow: Squarespace, 712% growth, $5.4 million in revenue. 28 employees. In 2009,
they did $2,219,101 in revenue and had 8 employees.

~~~
drusenko
Something's a bit funky with Inc's page. It states 2009 revenue as both $5.4
million (the current section) and $2.2 million (the previous rankings
section).

------
cadr
Yay! The company I'm at made it (albeit not in the software category):
<http://www.inc.com/inc5000/profile/blurb>

(edit: and we're hiring! <http://www.blurb.com/join_us>)

------
stevenp
Super-excited that IMVU is on the list too. :)
<http://www.inc.com/inc5000/list/industry/media> We're also hiring!
<http://www.imvu.com/jobs/index_eng.php>

------
dylanz
We have a nice round number: #400! <http://www.inc.com/inc5000/profile/elc-
technologies>

